# Website



## lighttechie5948 (Dec 27, 2009)

The theater I'm working at is looking to get a new website. We want to use a content management system so the marketing director can update the site using a WYSIWYG editor, since she doesn't know HTML. Does anyone know of a Content Management System (CMS) that is specifically designed for theaters or one that is good for theaters?


----------



## erosing (Dec 28, 2009)

The companies I work with run on 2000's designs or on wordpress usually. But I know of one using joomla and one using drupal.


----------



## Footer (Dec 28, 2009)

Wordpress is the defacto standard for easy CMS. Drupal is much more powerful but you need a Drupal wiz to get the site up for you. After that, its turnkey. 

My site runs on wordpress and I don't think it looks anything like a blog. Its all about the theme you choose and how you modify the CSS. There are plenty of people that could build you exactly what you want for under a grand and over a weekend. There is also a very large plugin architecture out there. 

For me, wordpress was pretty easy to be a hacker programmer with. I looked at drupal, then looked the other way. Its simply too much for me.


----------



## hyperbuddha (Dec 28, 2009)

If you want I can build a wordpress site for you for no more than 100 dollars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lighttechie5948 (Dec 28, 2009)

I think he's looking for something a little more "high tech". He wants something similar to what this theater has. Gateway Playhouse 2009 - 60th Season


----------



## bdkdesigns (Dec 28, 2009)

My website was done in Photoshop. I know enough about HTML to know how to tweek things but not enough to know how to build it. Unfortunately They got a rid of the built in Imageready with CS3 and created an add-on called Fireworks. Even though I purchased CS3, I haven't purchased Fireworks yet so I just kept CS2 installed on my computer. And now, I'll probably just upgrade to CS4 before I would be Fireworks.


----------



## Studio (Dec 28, 2009)

lighttechie5948 said:


> I think he's looking for something a little more "high tech". He wants something similar to what this theater has. Gateway Playhouse 2009 - 60th Season



That could be done with wordpress.


----------



## Anvilx (Dec 28, 2009)

I think wordpress might be the best choice but I like joomla also. Joomla feels really powerful but imho the commenting is not the same level as wordpress.


----------



## Footer (Dec 29, 2009)

lighttechie5948 said:


> I think he's looking for something a little more "high tech". He wants something similar to what this theater has. Gateway Playhouse 2009 - 60th Season



As said above, that page could easily be done in wordpress. Looking at the page source, it does not look to be, but it still could. 

Wordpress makes it very easy to put up a page fast. With a few plugins you can turn off dates, comments, and a few other blog type things. Added to that, you are pretty limitless when it comes to what the CSS will allow you to do. Any web developer out there can hack together a nice wordpress site that looks as good as any drupal site. However, drupal does have some advantages when it comes to larger sites and automated actions. However, a theatre does not need a website at that scale.


----------

